# Smiley problems...



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

If you start a post with  it changes it to :d....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

then 

ETA: does this mean it's fixed?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

:d


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

then


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

astrohip said:


> then
> 
> ETA: does this mean it's fixed?


No, cuz if I just do a  in the beginning with nothing after it's :d....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

:d


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

:d

A side-effect of the anti-all-capitalization code, probably.

I guess you can't just grin, you have to stick your tongue out.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

dswallow said:


> :d
> 
> A side-effect of the anti-all-capitalization code, probably.
> 
> I guess you can't just grin, you have to stick your tongue out.


You're right, now that I think about it.

What's wrong with all-capitalization? Sometimes we need to be able to YEEELLLLLL!


----------

